# What bit shape is this?



## Ryche (Nov 22, 2020)

I have some old baseboard im trying to match up that came out of my 1940's home. It looks to be an f- ogee or maybe a traditional table bit. but cant be positive and was hoping ya'll could help. Looks to be routed 1x4. Figured it was probably routed back in the day. The cut depth is 7/8" and the cutting length is approx 3/8"


Thank you

R


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Ryche. I can't identify that bit but it could be a molder cutter. I'd look at MCLS website and see if their router/shaper bits seem to fit the profile and for that matter either email them including the picture and then followup with a call. They are very helpful people but be sure to call the store just outside Philadelphia during the normal hours. If I remember correctly Bruce is the fella that helped me on several occasions.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like an ogee bit Amana Ogee Bit maybe with some adjustment to the cutting depth as the one side appears to be truncated. Need to do some measuring on the sample and compare, maybe another manufacturer has something closer.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ryche (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks yall for the replies.. really appreciated.. so glad they have a forum like this.. i love the internet.. i was searching around for bits and found this forum.. Never knew a forum for routers existed.. Love it. Thanks again


R


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------

